# type of engines in Admiral Graf Spee ?



## Captian Dag (Oct 26, 2008)

Diesel engine type for the Graf Spee and her sisters and is there an example still in existence today?
I probably could Google this but thought it would make good conversation.

king regards,
G DAG


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

According to Wikipedia she had 8 × 9-cylinder double-acting two-stroke MAN diesels onto 2 shafts, have a look HERE, surprises me as I thought she would have been powered by turbines.


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

I read somewhere once that the excessive vibration from the diesels at full speed upset the accuracy of the optical range finders on these German pocket battleships.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

The German's were very keen on injecting Hydrogen Peroxide into their Diesel Engine's, certainly HMS Deepwater (ex War Prize) at Vernon had that system fitted to her Sulzer's although considered too unsafe to be run by the RN.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Pocket battleships were designed as commerce raiders (Could outrun contemporary battleships and outrange and outgun a heavy cruiser) Diesel propulsion chosen to give maximum operational range/endurance for this purpose.


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

The RN did flirt with High Test Peroxide propulsion systems in the 1940 and 50s in the submarines HMS Explorer and Excalibur have a look HERE . The technology was from the German Navy and was not sucessful.


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

why the name POCKET BATTLESHIP i have often wondered{answers please}.john


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

Nothing to do with "Is that a Battleship in your pocket or are you just glad to see me?"?

Seriously though it was to do with the size to armament ratio ie a Battleship that would fit in your pocket. Have a look HERE


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

thank you pat as ever the knowledge on this site is never ending?.john


----------

